
DIY Scanning Electron Microscope - paulgerhardt
http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/2011/03/diy-scanning-electron-microscope.html
======
vytis
The funny thing is that I actually understood what he was talking about. Very
well explained and undeniably one of the coolest things you could have in a
garage.

